

Android AOSP Leader Quits Over Binary GPU Drivers - GravityWell
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTQzMDc

======
stevewillows
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6174514](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6174514)

